# Hot Peppers and dogs.



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Most people probably never experience this issue cause every dog I know would never willingly eat a hot pepper. 

Are they dangerous to dogs?

I am married live with my husband in our own home but I have been helping my mom with her new rescue puppy almost daily. My brother has a hobby of growing very hot peppers. He has a whole green room set up for growing peppers. He tries to get his hands on the hottest and rare peppers from around the world. So we are not talking Jalapenos here. He specializes in rare Habanero's. Like the Peruvian White Habanero which is over 300,000 SHU and also Black Congo Habanero. These are REALLY hot peppers.

I am not phased by many hot foods but these are brutal. But my brother enjoys cooking with them. When he slices them in the kitchen it makes me wheeze and gag because it literally burns your throat just being nearby. 

I tell my brother not to give the dog these peppers it can not be safe but he does not listen because SHE LOVES THEM.
She does not beg for food but when you cook these peppers she will try to climb onto the stove to get at them. Its like an addiction. It is crazy. She loves to eat anything that has these hot peppers in it. and will eat them if you drop them on the floor. Chew them and everything. This can't be healthy! but...he wont listen. and I want to know are these peppers going to seriously hurt her? He does not believe me that that they could hurt her.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not sure about whether they're toxic, but I don't think I'll ever have to worry about that. Sydney HATES anything spicy. Just last night, I came home with leftovers from a sushi restaurant my husband and I went to and there was a little glob of wasabi there. It's almost scentless to me, and I showed it to Syd because sometimes she has funny reactions to spicy foods by scent alone, she immediately curled her lips and literally RAN from me. I can't even imagine her daring to try eating something like that, sorry I can't help! I tried a little research but couldn't find much on it besides that hot peppers are probably not good for them though mild peppers can be pretty safe.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I came up with the same vague information. She came from a mexican home so I am assuming that is why she likes hot food. >.< These peppers besides being uncomfortable are fine for people. Some peppers are so hot they can kill you but he has not gone that crazy yet. I thought someone might know. She walks around panting after she eats them , then comes and begs for more.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A canine endorphin junkie! LOL. Well, if she can handle them, why not. I wouldn't think they're any worse for dogs than for humans.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Willowy said:


> A canine endorphin junkie! LOL. Well, if she can handle them, why not. I wouldn't think they're any worse for dogs than for humans.


That's what it is. Capsaicin, the active "hot" ingredient in peppers, convinces your brain that your tongue is literally on fire, so the brain releases huge amounts of endorphins to kill the pain. Basically, hot pepper enthusiasts are really in it for the natural narcotic rush.

That said, if it's not causing injury to her mouth or diarrhea, a few bits of hot pepper won't hurt. My old dog didn't care one way or the other (he wouldn't beg for peppers, but he would eat things with peppers in them), Kabota wants nothing to do with them.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

A quick google search found these two articles about dogs and capsaicin:

Toxicity studies with pure trans-capsaicin delivered to dogs via intravenous administration
CARDIOVASCULAR EFFECTS OF CAPSAICIN IN DOGS AND RABBITS

However, both refer to pure capsaicin delivered intravenously, not the same thing as eating spicy chiles. My husband used to work with a scientist who studied capsaicin; when he gets home tonight, I'll try to remember to ask him if he knows anything about dogs and chiles.

In the meantime, you should ship me some chiles for additional study.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol ^_^ I would imagine an IV of it would be brutal on the system. If he has any info lemme know. Otherwise I guess Ill just stop arguing when he feeds her the peppers. lol ( It can't feel good coming out the other end either)

I got him to give me 2 of his prized peppers and I had to almost pull his teeth for those lol He sells them to restaurants. He also grows mushrooms ( the legal kind ) and sells them to restaurants. He turned out Iguanas room into a room for peppers plants ( and some others ) I think thats why she is living so old she is in a perfect conditions. ( 22 yrs old ) He has a humidifier and a nice hot temp. and good healthy lighting for her. Just so happens to be good for plants too ^_^


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So, he didn't know, but thought there is a good chance they do. Other mammals are sensitive to capsaicin, and it is used in dog-deterrent sprays, implying that they are sensitive to a certain degree. I did find this article this morning: Vanilloid (Capsaicin) Receptors and Mechanisms: Species-Related Differences in Vanilloid Actions, but there was no mention of dogs. Most of the research I've found has focused on rats, hamsters, and guinea pigs and most were focused on receptors and mechanism of action, not toxicity. The USDA fact sheet includes dogs as a "pest" that can be deterred by the use of capsaicin (of course, they also include birds). 

All that said, I don't think the chiles would be harmful if the dog is willingly eating them, at least no more harmful than humans eating them. 

Um, chiles and mushrooms? A hot room? Sounds like heaven


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

the only things I would worry about is if they get too large of an amount of peppers that the antimicrobial properties of the peppers could upset the doggies digestive system since we all know that their stomachs tend not to handle changes well (hence the 3 week food change over etc)

and

let me quote froma scientific journal
"Recently, it has been evidenced that red pepper induces alterations in intestinal brush border fluidity and passive
permeability properties associated with the induction of increased microvilli length and pe‐
rimeter, resulting in an increased absorptive surface for the small intestine and an increased
bioavailability not only of micronutrients but also of drugs"

so by feeding your dogs peppers (depending on the amounts) you could very well be altering the absorptive capacity of the small intestine possibly increasing the risk of O.D. if your dog was on any medications. also please be cautious If your dog is diabetic because, capsasin is known to have the potential for food drug interactions in diabetic therapy in humans (may be different for dogs but I would just be aware of the potential)


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, I don't know about peppers, but my two LOVE wasabi peas. Go nuts for them.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

We have lots of dogs in Texas that eat peppers and hot sauce. I don't have proof, but I don't think that a moderate amount will hurt dogs that like it. However, Amaryllis's caution: "if it's not causing injury to her mouth, eyes, or causing diarrhea" is pertinent.

Also, people regularly add some type of pepper to bird feeders to repel squirrels (and deer, raccoons, and skunks). Peppers don't bother birds.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

She only gets to lick the juice and an occasional chunk. OR sometimes eating something with the peppers in it. We try to avoid letting her steal whole peppers.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

yeah when I am mixing leftovers into my chickens mash it will have chiles and curry sometimes... no ill effects its supposed to be healthy in moderation...


----------

